# Bisto or equivalent



## hurghada1

Hi does anyone know if u can get bisto gravy or its equivalant anywhere in Hurghada please....my supply is running low ...thanks xxxx


----------



## NZCowboy

hurghada1 said:


> Hi does anyone know if u can get bisto gravy or its equivalant anywhere in Hurghada please....my supply is running low ...thanks xxxx


In Cairo I have just brought it from the local Metro shop but as with all imported food stuffs, it may be there one month but once its sold out it could be another 6months before they restock it. If you see imported food stuffs that you use/perfer its best to stock up, who knows if they will be there next month.


----------



## speedwing

Metro in Nasr Street sell it but a bit more expensive than back in England


----------



## SHendra

I use to get mine from Carrefour but it's as NZ said a hit and miss thing. Of course with the xmas I had to go hunting for it! I found it in a metro as the others poster said. However I could only find the Turkey or the Chicken variety! It was where they shelve the dried herbs. However this was in Alex's!


----------



## bat

SHendra said:


> I use to get mine from Carrefour but it's as NZ said a hit and miss thing. Of course with the xmas I had to go hunting for it! I found it in a metro as the others poster said. However I could only find the Turkey or the Chicken variety! It was where they shelve the dried herbs. However this was in Alex's!


at the moment its all over the place try macro egypt 
and carrfours


----------



## bat

hurghada1 are you in newcastle or from newcastle and are we talking geordie land here


----------



## bat

bat said:


> hurghada1 are you in newcastle or from newcastle and are we talking geordie land here


if you dont find which sure you will got loads will send you some


----------



## SHendra

Carrefour in Alexs not got. Just the Metro. I so wish I could find Oxo though to! lol


----------



## bat

SHendra said:


> Carrefour in Alexs not got. Just the Metro. I so wish I could find Oxo though to! lol


think alfa for oxo saw them while back but not sure alfa going anymore anybody know. theres another supermarket cant think of name in heliopolis may of seen them there oscars thats it


----------



## cutiepie

In Hurghada (where u asked for) you can get it in spinneys!! I got it (big bisto gravy tub)about 2weeks ago there was loads there,but like the other posters said sometimes it's there sometimes it's not!!


----------



## bat

cutiepie said:


> In Hurghada (where u asked for) you can get it in spinneys!! I got it (big bisto gravy tub)about 2weeks ago there was loads there,but like the other posters said sometimes it's there sometimes it's not!!


yes at the moment there seems to be a lot of it so look in many places


----------



## bat

bat said:


> yes at the moment there seems to be a lot of it so look in many places


maybe silly but what about making gravy with knorr or maggi cubes beef or chicken
in the past when nothing available always used these.


----------



## hurghada1

bat said:


> yes at the moment there seems to be a lot of it so look in many places


ok thanks for all your help and i am a geordie living in hurghada lol


----------



## bat

hurghada1 said:


> ok thanks for all your help and i am a geordie living in hurghada lol


well the weather better. but must be said as fellow geordie when i was there in oct it was great sitting out at 5-6 in the morning to feel the the autumn coming in great.


----------



## hurghadapat

hurghada1 said:


> ok thanks for all your help and i am a geordie living in hurghada lol


Hi Hurghada1 i also am a geordie but no longer living in Hurghada:clap2:How long have you been there?


----------



## bat

hurghadapat said:


> Hi Hurghada1 i also am a geordie but no longer living in Hurghada:clap2:How long have you been there?


Oh my goodness I've met from all over the world here. But never any one from Newcastle nearest was south shields thought we all had to much savvy to be here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Oh my goodness I've met from all over the world here. But never any one from Newcastle nearest was south shields thought we all had to much savvy to be here.




My brothers used to live in South Sheilds small world isnt it


----------

